# Best point system to investigate



## Dispel (May 3, 2013)

HI all, I have recently discovered this TUG community after learning about the resale world of timeshares.  My wife and I have three little ones and are thinking a timeshare would work great for us.  We could plan one vacation ever year or so and take in the benefits of a 2 bdrm layout to give us all some room...built in kitchens really seal the deal.

So my question is what point system would make the most sense for us.  We live in MN and don't really have a necessary place that we have to stay.  The best system offers flexibility and hopefully something we can continue to enjoy as a family as the kids grow.

We are leaning toward HGVC due to what I have learned about their points system and connection to RCI.  It seems like they trade favorably.  Any advice would be most welcome.  Budget-wise we are hoping to stay in the <$10k upfront cost and <$1k annual maintenance fee.

Thank you TUGers!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 4, 2013)

I would suggest looking at Wyndham. They have a ton of resorts nationwide (around 100), all of them are nice. Trading with RCI is rare, since Wyndham has all the best cities covered - unless you want to go to Europe, Africa, Russia, etc.

For instance, buying 224000 points at Wyndham Bonnet Creek should cost less than $2000 on eBay including closing fees, which will get you a week in July in a 2-bedroom deluxe suite. MFs should be around $1131 per year, billed monthly (no fee for auto deduction). Buying Direct (aka from the resort) will cost around $45000. Wyndham Bonnet Creek is right next to Walt Disney World, which is why it is popular.

Closer to MN is the Wisconsin Dells. Wyndham Glacier Canyon, in Baraboo WI, requires 210000 points in Prime Weeks for a 2-bedroom deluxe.

So, if you went on eBay and bought 210000 points (approx $1060/yr billed monthly), that should give you a Prime week at most resorts in a 2-bedroom deluxe suite. But, it's flexible, you can get a couple low demand weeks, or plenty of weekends, you name it!

TS


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 4, 2013)

Rent --- at least for 2+ trips. You are TOO NEW to what TS'ing is.

TS offers some details about Wyndham, but as large as that system is with 120+ resorts and lots of points contracts on eBAY and other secondary markets ==> it is complex and buying a WRONG location or too many points can be bad decide then (cheap to buy in, but ongoing fees for years).

Read up on ARP (advance reservations priority) - with 3 kids in school, you travelling plans are either school vacations or summers, which is almost EVERY WYNDHAM RESORT, gets to be a "planning in advance" exercise.

As for Exchanging, Wyndham has a good interlock into RCI ==> you can control and look on the internet verses calling into a 1-800 number. While everyone says put/deposit your extra points into RCI, YOU need a minimum of 27,000 points to do so (keeps the points good for 2 more years of life). Plus, exchanging costs a fee ($189-209) per vacation interval.


----------



## timeos2 (May 4, 2013)

Second the Wyndham idea. It is inexpensive (as maybe even free) to buy in. If you don't take on too many points fees are very reasonable (you only need around 250,000-350,000 every year and you can go virtually anywhere at anytime. You'll need to learn about banking, borrowing and renting points but it really isn't hard to grasp). 

In the Wyndham system a point is a point so you don't have to be overly concerned with where your base points are or where you have ARP (advanced reservation priority) unless you want a super seasonal area like Myrtle Beach summer.  The best advice is pick a home resort that you could both drive to and want to visit as that eliminates most of the risk even in the unlikely event that the system falls apart. 

The biggest downside to Wyndham is that you MUST avoid all retail purchases and sales. They will mislead you and worse push the extremely nebulous "values" of the bogus VIP levels as a must have. To avoid being told what you own is crap and what you don't is gold by the very people that sell it you just avoid sales altogether. Easy. 

The downside to HGVC is much higher costs for both buy in and annual fees and a much more limited choice of locations of internal resorts.  If you don't want to go to different  resorts in Orlando or Las Vegas then the choices are few in that system. The resorts are beautiful but most Wyndhams aren't bad either.  Bang for the buck is in Wyndham. 

Renting a time or two to see if you like the resorts (rent both - they are easily found) is also great advice. Gives you a feel for the quality and you'll get a taste for availability prior to owning in one or both. 

Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## Dispel (May 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the excellent feedback!  Very much appreciated.

You are definitely correct that the resort locations are much more broad than that of HGVC.  The Wyndham system does seem a bit more complex and hard to find concise information, which was an initial turn-off.  Luckily I'm a details type of guy and don't mind digging through this site to figure it out.  As I look more into it Wyndham is probably similar in scope to how the HGVC system operates.

The home location for us isn't really a big deal for normal purposes as we would just chose a different location to visit if need be.  However, in that unlikely event the home location was purchased or some other issue...it would be bad to have a tie to a location that we had no intention to visit again.

Time to roll up my sleeves and investigate the Wyndham system.  Renting a couple times would definitely be worthwhile to see how it compares to the HGVC we visited.


----------



## GregT (May 5, 2013)

Dispel said:


> Thank you everyone for the excellent feedback!  Very much appreciated.
> 
> You are definitely correct that the resort locations are much more broad than that of HGVC.  The Wyndham system does seem a bit more complex and hard to find concise information, which was an initial turn-off.  Luckily I'm a details type of guy and don't mind digging through this site to figure it out.  As I look more into it Wyndham is probably similar in scope to how the HGVC system operates.
> 
> ...



I agree with the recommendations and comments made -- Wyndham is a great system that is inexpensive to join, but it is important for you to investigate the properties that are driving distance from you, to make sure that you will enjoy them (repeatedly).

Worldmark is another one to investigate, as they have a number of properties as well and a good internal system, but I think you are looking at 10-hour drives from Minneapolis to the closest Worldmark properties.

If you are a detail oriented guy, I think you will find that timeshares work well for you, and that you can make the most of them.

Good luck and let us know what you decide to do!

Best,

Greg


----------



## ampaholic (May 5, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Second the Wyndham idea. It is inexpensive (as maybe even free) to buy in. If you don't take on too many points fees are very reasonable (you only need around 250,000-350,000 every year and you can go virtually anywhere at anytime. You'll need to learn about banking, borrowing and renting points but it really isn't hard to grasp).
> 
> In the Wyndham system a point is a point so you don't have to be overly concerned with where your base points are or where you have ARP (advanced reservation priority) unless you want a super seasonal area like Myrtle Beach summer.  The best advice is pick a home resort that you could both drive to and want to visit as that eliminates most of the risk even in the unlikely event that the system falls apart.
> 
> ...



I have highlighted the most important information in this thread! 

Seriously, just avoid the sales weasels altogether - don't let them ruin your vacation.

Too dang many times have people that have gone on "gifted" or rental vacations been corralled and branded by the weasels, don't be a victim!!!!


----------



## Dispel (May 23, 2013)

Again thank you all for the continued feedback.

I am leaning towards HGVC for a couple of reasons.  I was hoping that some others with experience could let me know if they agree with these conclusions...or if you feel I'm off base.

1) HGVC seems to be a bit higher quality than Wyndham.  I know I probably couldn't pick a more subjective item to ask for advice on.  Perhaps it's the photography they have both invested in for their websites.  Not sure.  There isn't a way for me to stay in many different resorts in a reasonable time.  I have a nagging concern that if I pick Wyndham we would be somehow disappointed at some of the resorts.  The Wisconsin one looks great, others not so much.  Can some who have stayed at multiple of both just let me know if they feel the two are at all differentiated in this regards in a general standpoint?  Clearly there would be exceptions to every rule.

2) I have seen some complaints on the Wydham sub-forum about point devaluation, best properties where owners haven't converted to points, RCI added fees, special assesments and so forth.  It seems the HGVC doesn't have all of this background noise in their forum.  Is there a reason for that?  It makes it harder to feel there isn't a trap out there waiting to be uncovered.

3) I love the location flexibility of Wyndham as their primary plus, but it seems to me HGVC has addressed this to an extent with their membership to RCI.  What am I missing?

If anyone would be willing to offer your experiences I would really appreciate it.  I think HGVC might be a touch more expensive (but perhaps not that much) and offer a little more straightforward experience.

Thank you!


----------



## MaryH (May 23, 2013)

I personally own at Hyatt but that is because I love Key West, Carmel, etc. but it is not for everyone and it took me a year and half and some lost points to learn the system.

I am currently at KGVC on a preview package and had to do the sales presentation.  HGVC is fairly flexible system and their open season cash rental within 30 days looks good but HGVC core holdings are Orlando, Las Vegas, Honolulu and Waikoloa on Big Island.  NYC is a separate club and either not part of the system or can only be booked within 44 days (yeah that is going to happen lol).  The rest with the possible exception of Tuscany and maybe South Beach are only affiliates or marketing/exchange agreements like Club Intrawest.

I stayed at Worldmark Vancouver and Worldmark Victoria last year.  Heard good things about Worldmark Seattle.  They are primarily west coast but have some arrangement now with Wyndham that they can access.  They have some rentals for cash similar to HGVC open season I think for the worldmark resorts with low season/occupancy.

Wyndham has its plus and minuses.   Did do a presentation a few years ago while staying at Shearwater, found the sales pitch a little too greasy a la snake oil salesmen.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 23, 2013)

If you go ahead and buy Wyndham, you can order a book on the system. Their online help system is packed with information and FAQs. The saying here is, when you get the Wyndham book, go over it with a highlighter. When you've gone over it, go over it again. And, of course, come here to ask questions!

TS


----------



## SeniorTraveler68 (May 24, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> Rent --- at least for 2+ trips. You are TOO NEW to what TS'ing is.
> 
> TS offers some details about Wyndham, but as large as that system is with 120+ resorts and lots of points contracts on eBAY and other secondary markets ==> it is complex and buying a WRONG location or too many points can be bad decide then (cheap to buy in, but ongoing fees for years).
> 
> ...



AGREE. This is the best advice in this thread. I bought into a points system basically sight unseen. Luckily it was HGVC, which worked out for me, but I've heard horror stories. 

There are tons of rentals out there, just find a reputable person/organization. Also, buy used if you can help it. Here on TUG, ebay, etc have much better deals than buying from the resort.


----------



## MaryH (May 27, 2013)

Yeah, renting for a few years is sound advice.  I rented in 2004 and then bought sight unseen some timeshares on ebay or other secondary markets.  If I have rented another year or two I would have made other decisions on at least 2 weeks.


----------



## Bucky (May 27, 2013)

We have both RCI and Wyndham points accounts. Never been to either one of our home resorts and don't plan on going.

Don't know how Wyndham works within the RCI system but within II, which our unit trades with, we can deposit 78K Wyndham points into our II account and receive a 1br to trade within the II system. The great thing is that we can use that 1br to exchange into a 2br unit. Now this usually will only occur in an overbuilt area such as Orlando or Williamsburg, or during the flexchange period at most other locations.

The real caveat, at least for us, is the ability to book short stays within either system. We can usually book a 3 night stay in DC or the Outer Banks anytime we feel like it. We enjoy this flexibility. Both systems also give the flexibility of booking longer than one week stays such as when we travel to places like St Maarten. Just booked a 12 night stay there for next March.

Most Wyndham's we've stayed at have average furnishings and facilities. Then again, we don't usually spend a great deal of time at the resorts we stay at. Much prefer getting out and about. But, with three children, you're going to need some down time wherever you decide to travel to and that has to be a high consideration in whatever system you purchase at.

Take your time and make a fully researched decision. As a side note, you may want to check the "For Rent" section here on TUG to help you in your hunt.

Good luck


----------



## capital city (May 27, 2013)

Dispel said:


> Again thank you all for the continued feedback.
> 
> I am leaning towards HGVC for a couple of reasons.  I was hoping that some others with experience could let me know if they agree with these conclusions...or if you feel I'm off base.
> 
> ...



1. I think you are right that overall HGVC is higher quality then Wyndham but Wyndham has their share of quality places. Keep in mind Wyndham didn't build a lot of their properties they bought them from smaller failing systems and some of them are much older. Given the number of Wyndham places they still have more top quality places then HGVC and its not hard to figure out which ones will meet your standards. You have access to the review section on here if your a member. 

2. As far as the best weeks not being converted to points that is not that big of a deal. Yes there are some fixed weeks still out there but it will have little to no impact on you getting what you want for your family. There are places like New Orleans with fixed Mardi gras weeks and a handful of places like that but nothing that will leave you wondering why you bought Wyndham. The RCI added fees are what everyone pays to exchange in RCI, actually its cheaper through Wyndham because your RCI membership is included in your m/f costs. The special assessments are pretty rare and come up in the forums often only when discussing buying the lowest m/f contracts. Others will say they are too low and will need a special assessment to catch up but there is no proof to that, in fact the number of points to stay at those places seems to be the reason for the low per point cost. 

3 If your worried about finding quality places then I would want to stay in HGVC as much as possible and wouldn't want to dig through RCI looking for those places. 

If you go HGVC I would buy a platinum 2 br week. They have higher upfront cost ~$7000 but they pay the same m/f as the quiet seasons but get more points. The open season option in HGVC is real nice to. If you go Wyndham I would look long and hard at Glacier Canyon. Access there is very limited and with your family I would want to own there for labor day, memorial day, etc weekend getaways and still probably take a family vacation somewhere else.


----------



## ronparise (May 27, 2013)

Let me say first Im a Wyndham guy and my comments will be colored somewhat by the fact that thats what I own...and I dont own HGVC

A fair number of the comments here have gone to the "quality" of the properties and furnishings. And no doubt quality and consistency is important. An important feature for my wife and I is having a jetted bathtub. and lots of Wyndhams dont have jetted tubs. However whats more important for us is having a bed to sleep in when we visit a particular location. What I mean is that the location is most important

When we visit family in the Washington DC area. Wyndham is the only choice, no HGVC...When we go to San Francisco to visit my daughter and grandkids, Wyndham has a resort there, no HGVC. HGVC is in New York, but Wyndham will be there  in a year. HGVC has a big presence in SW Florida, and Wyndham does not. But thats where I live. I leave here when I go on vacation. Wyndham has locations in New Orleans and will have one in Chicago. They have ski locations, but if I never see snow again thats fine with me. There are locations for golf, the beaches, indoor water parks, lakes, boating, and  fishing and hiking. I cant think of a single vacation experience that Wyndham doesent provide.  

Those are my reasons for chosing Wyndham over every other system. Everything boils down to locations and vacation experiences.....You will have different favorite locations; I would choose accordingly. "5 star quality unless its in a location I want to be, is just not important.

Regarding all the background chatter (complaints) on the various timeshare  forums. These are for the most part, owners that have been with the system a while. It bothers them that they cant trade in RCI like they used to. And it bothers them that the new resorts cost more than the old ones. And it bothers them that their VIP privleges have been changed, and it bothers them that they cant exchange points with other owners. I am relatively new to the system and I dont share their perspective. The system works for me just fine.


----------



## GregT (May 27, 2013)

HGVC is a terrific system and I am a huge fan of it -- the point system is extremely flexible and the properties are very high quality.  I bought HGVC exclusively for its access to Hawaii and it has worked out very well.  HGVC properties in Hawaii are terrific and I love to visit them.

But Ron is correct -- the Achilles heel of HGVC is its concentration of properties in very specific areas.  If those areas are where you want to visit, then you will be very happy.  Otherwise, you will be dependent on RCI, and I do not like being dependent on exchange systems.

Wyndham and Worldmark properties tend to be good quality, and located in diverse locations that will minimize your dependence on RCI.

Good luck and I hope that you find the right system!

Best,

Greg


----------



## jc92869 (May 29, 2013)

*Question*

It seems that the common consensus is to buy wyndham.  I own at vacation village  parkway  converted into  RCI  points. So i consider RCI as my exchange "system" not vacation village. 

My question for the thread is why focusing on a system such as wyndham is better than focusing on a low m/f - low Acquisition  T/s  contract  that can be exchanged through RCI ( or II ).


----------



## SmithOp (May 29, 2013)

jc92869 said:


> It seems that the common consensus is to buy wyndham.  I own at vacation village  parkway  converted into  RCI  points. So i consider RCI as my exchange "system" not vacation village.
> 
> My question for the thread is why focusing on a system such as wyndham is better than focusing on a low m/f - low Acquisition  T/s  contract  that can be exchanged through RCI ( or II ).



With three little kids the op is better off in a system where he can trade for high demand weeks with lower exchange fees, school will dictate his vacations.  If money gets tight, kids need braces, they may need drivable locations, that is one benefit of HGVC that is hard to use from Mn.  I live in CA and stay in the San Diego properties open season cash, it's an easy drive.

If you can travel off peak then a low cost trader is a good option.  I started in HGVC but just added a free Starwood from TUG bargain deals.


----------



## ronparise (May 29, 2013)

jc92869 said:


> It seems that the common consensus is to buy wyndham.  I own at vacation village  parkway  converted into  RCI  points. So i consider RCI as my exchange "system" not vacation village.
> 
> My question for the thread is why focusing on a system such as wyndham is better than focusing on a low m/f - low Acquisition  T/s  contract  that can be exchanged through RCI ( or II ).



The op asked about point systems.  RCI points is a fine points system ...so make your case to help him decide. I know Wyndham so thats where I chimed in

For me RCI points dont work. It upsets me to have to pay my maintenance fees at the resort I own, plus an RCI membership fee plus an exchange fee each time I use my points..It may all add up to a good value but I feel "nickle and dimed"


----------



## csalter2 (May 29, 2013)

*Rent with different systems*

I believe the OP has a great opportunity to actually visit within the different systems and stay at resorts of those systems. 

I own both Marriott and DRI systems. I like both for different reasons. If I were going to go with any of the higher cost chains like Hilton, Westin, or Starwood, I would choose Marriott if not for anything other than the high quality and the sheer number of resorts. The others don't have the quantity in as many locations as Marriott. Marriott points are harder to get on the resale market and more expensive, but offers the flexibility and overall quality. 

DRI offers a great number of resorts around the world. They allow me to travel the world without paying any additional fees because they have so many resorts. Within my collection, the US Collection, I have priority reservations at 13 months out. I have never had a problem reserving within my collection. Within other collections, like the Hawaii Collection, I get to reserve at 10 months out but have never had a problem getting what I want. DRI has locations on Oahu, Maui, the Big Island and Kauai, not all of the other systems can say that. 

Also, I have used Diamond points within the Interval International exchange system without problem. I have used points to stay at several Marriotts, Westins and even pulled Four Seasons at Aviara with them. 

Those who have learned how to use the Diamond system enjoy their holidays. You will hear or read many people complain about them, but you can hear and read many people complain about all of the systems especially if there are larger ones.  DRI takes a bad rap in my opinion because they had to come in and raise maintenance fees on the companies that went bankrupt. There was a reason in my opinion that these companies went bankrupt. These companies also let their properties go to pot so when DRI comes in they renovate and/or refurbish. Those costs have been passed on to owners and DRI which people forget that they own units there too. I have seen improvement to many of DRI acquisitions and in some cases it has been significant. I, along with other owners, have liked the changes, but of course none of us like the increased cost. 

I would take advantage of the different systems incentive offers to stay at their properties and learn about their systems from them and then come back here to TUG to find out the best way to join as cheaply as possible.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 29, 2013)

Another point system, pretty flexible, is Disney Vacation Club. The down side is, resales cost around $10k-$15k, and Direct is around $40k. The upside is it holds its value, since DVC is in such high demand, and they're Right-To-Use (memberships expire in 45 years from now). RCI trades are only $95 with no yearly fees (included in MFs). If you can't use all your points this year, you can bank them to use next year for free. DVC members also get discounts for yearly passes, and discounts for merchandise inside the parks.

So, if a family wants to go to DisneyWorld, DVC would be a good one to look into. They also allow points (only if bought Direct) to be used on Disney Cruise Line, but you could get discounted cabins on DCL online for less.

TS


----------



## UWSurfer (May 29, 2013)

I have 5 t/s weeks, 2 of which are HGVC weeks.   The HGVC system is great, very flexible and positive for owners.  The properties are superb and the customer service is held to high standards.  You would not go wrong with HGVC.  We originally bought HGVC to go to Hawaii and I have a trade show in Las Vegas every year which I use it for housing there.

Of the other three weeks, two are independents operated by VRI and what was formerly known as Consolidated resorts.  Both operate smaller, less fancy places and both have their own internal networks as well as trade through RCI & Interval international.  We use these two as places we like to stay at year after year, after year.   

The last one is Holiday Inn Desert Club Las Vegas, which is a property that has had a roller coaster ride of management companies and even a relocation of the resort itself.  Orange Lake recently took over management of it and markets it under the Holiday Inn brand.   It's a nice place but when I got it resale the week was already enrolled in RCI points and frankly that has been our ticket into booking stays at other RCI properties.  

I once did a cost comparison factoring in annual maintenance fee's, exchange &/or booking fee's as well club fee's between HGVC and HIDC/RCI and found that in the end, the costs were about the same per stay.

My advice echoes that of others here, take your time and do your research.  BUY RESALE from the open market and avoid retail from the developers sales force at all cost.  Renting at a couple of properties you are interested in is a very good idea as it gives you a taste of what is offered, as well as experiencing the property before getting locked into one property, system or another.


----------



## timeos2 (May 29, 2013)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Another point system, pretty flexible, is Disney Vacation Club. The down side is, resales cost around $10k-$15k, and Direct is around $40k. The upside is it holds its value, since DVC is in such high demand, and they're Right-To-Use (memberships expire in 45 years from now). RCI trades are only $95 with no yearly fees (included in MFs). If you can't use all your points this year, you can bank them to use next year for free. DVC members also get discounts for yearly passes, and discounts for merchandise inside the parks.
> 
> So, if a family wants to go to DisneyWorld, DVC would be a good one to look into. They also allow points (only if bought Direct) to be used on Disney Cruise Line, but you could get discounted cabins on DCL online for less.
> 
> TS



DVC isn't a good choice for trading as the upfront costs are way too steep (even though you stand a good chance of recovering 60-80% of it on resale provided you don't hold it too long as the eventual value is pure zero), the ongoing fees are too high and there are still exchange fees to use outside the very limited locations actually in the DVC system. DVC is really one that must be purchased for internal use not trade to get value out. 

Systems for trade need to be low buy in, relatively low annual fee preferably with many internal locations (no exchange needed) to minimize the need for unreliable and extra cost exchanges.


----------



## timeos2 (May 29, 2013)

jc92869 said:


> It seems that the common consensus is to buy wyndham.  I own at vacation village  parkway  converted into  RCI  points. So i consider RCI as my exchange "system" not vacation village.
> 
> My question for the thread is why focusing on a system such as wyndham is better than focusing on a low m/f - low Acquisition  T/s  contract  that can be exchanged through RCI ( or II ).



RCI Points had/has the potential to be the ultimate in flexible multi-resort systems as they could have virtually every resort available. The biggest downside is they have no real inventory in their direct control - everything has to come from outside owners deposits. Plus there are always exchange fees on top of annual membership fees. Add in the propensity for RCI to pluck the gems from the system to be rented rather than used as exchange and a promising process with great potential becomes far less attractive. 

The super large systems, of which there aren't many, can offer inventory they control directly to the owners without exchange fees. Being large means there is a fair to good chance they will have a location where you want to go - no dependency on outside deposits required.  

Perhaps the worst systems are those with a tiny group of units (some as low as 3-4 locations although they may have multiple resorts in those limited location choices).  There you are paying the overhead of a system but getting very few of the benefits a multi-location/resort system should be offering.  

Mostly by accident rather than design Wyndham Points has evolved as one of the truly great values in system based timeshares.  The owner negative pressure that Wyndham sales used to devalue the resale value of their own product means that those coming in on pure resale pricing get a tremendous deal and a huge, flexible system to utilize literally for pennies on the retail purchase dollar.  The penalty are the very people who buy retail as thy face an instant 90%+ drop in value the day their rescind period ends and have no use/ownership rights that the inexpensive (or even free) purchaser of resale points doesn't also hold. Bought right (resale) Wyndham is nearly unique in it's cost/value proposition. Rember you don't need to get $100/1000 points when you sell if you only paid $.10/1000 points. Your initial outlay is low, you pay the same use fees as the retail buyer at $30K pays and when you are ready to sell you can break even or even make a few dollars by selling for pennies. 

Wyndham is also easy to obtain resale vs some others like DRI that make it nearly impossible to buy into the system resale. You can easily get a single resort resale in DRI but they hold very little value. It is very hard to identify what, f anything, you can buy resale and have it retain it's multi-resort system use rights. Even the sales people ofetn seem uncertain about what/ how you can get if you purchase someones existing ownership. That confusion alone devalues resales and scares way potential resale buyers in those types of systems.  

Focusing on an easy to buy / use and sell system like Wyndham is a great way to buy to use yet have a wealth of resorts & locations to pick from every trip.


----------



## K2Quick (May 29, 2013)

GregT said:


> But Ron is correct -- the Achilles heel of HGVC is its concentration of properties in very specific areas.  If those areas are where you want to visit, then you will be very happy.  Otherwise, you will be dependent on RCI, and I do not like being dependent on exchange systems.



This is what turns me off from HGVC.  If all of your time will be spent in Orlando/Vegas/Oahu/Big Island, it's a good choice.  If not, I'd look elsewhere.  In fact, I wouldn't restrict your purchase to points systems - I'd figure out where and when you see yourself wanting to vacation the most often and figure out the best path to make that happen - that might be via a point system, but it might also mean buying deeded weeks and trading when you don't want to use that unit.


----------



## boyblue (May 31, 2013)

I have been out of the loop for a while but I will say that just by shear numbers RCI should be considered.  Even if you take away the bottom half of the resorts as a quality filter you still have 2,500 resorts.

A sample of what you can get with RCI Points (all fees included in the calculation) - All of these resorts are rated 5 star by RCI members (crown rating is not reliable)

7/4/2014	Sheraton Vistana Resort	Orlando	1 br	 $91.00/night 
6/8/2014	Sheraton Vistana Resort	Orlando	2 br	 $97.00/night 
6/9/2013	The Kona Coast Resort  	Hawaii	1 br	 $41.00/night* 
7/11/2014	Club Melia at Melia Caribe	Dominican Republic	1 br	 $75.00/night 


*45 day window (Deeply discounted)


----------



## Dispel (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you all for the thoughtful responses.  They are very helpful and have given me much more to consider.

I hadn't really considered Marriott as an option as I thought they were ones to actively work against resales by removing some key benefits.  I will have to look into this again.

Many of you talk about the home resort and how someone should evaluate that as most important.  I truthfully don't know that we would take advantage of a home resort repeatedly.  As you have all noted, being in MN removes most of them from driving distance.  While WI Dells is relatively close and nice, I don't really see visiting that say 5 times in the next 10 years.  Two maybe.  Chicago would be interesting and I have seen some say that is coming with Wyndham.

I would consider vacations for my wife and I to Las Vegas, Mexico, and Hawaii.  Family more to Florida or California for nice weather and waterparks and then to RCI type destinations (Black Hills, North MN, etc.).  As the kids get older I would lean more to Washington, Boston for history.  Point systems like HGVC are attractive due to this flexibility and ability to jump right into RCI without trade worries.

Thanks again for all of the wonderful feedback!


----------



## csalter2 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Good Fit...*



Dispel said:


> Thank you all for the thoughtful responses.  They are very helpful and have given me much more to consider.
> 
> I hadn't really considered Marriott as an option as I thought they were ones to actively work against resales by removing some key benefits.  I will have to look into this again.
> 
> ...



For those family vacations and  the ones for you and your wife, DRI would be great because they have lots of resorts in those locations.


----------

